# Problems installing MySQL 5.1 on OS X 10.5.6 client



## anuraagt (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi there, 

I installed Apache, PHP and MySQL following the instructions on http://www.macosxhints.com/article.php?story=20071030153912813. Apache and PHP came up just fine. 

I then followed the instructions at http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.1/en/unix-post-installation.html for the post-install process. The data directory had already been created on my machine, so I assumed that step 2 of the post-install process was not needed. 

Step three (bin/mysqld_safe --user=mysql &) failed with the following error: 

[1] 400 
anuraag-tiwaris-macbook-pro:mysql anuraagt$ 090312 01:08:01 mysqld_safe Logging to '/usr/local/mysql/data/anuraag-tiwaris-macbook-pro.local.err'. 
touch: /usr/local/mysql/data/anuraag-tiwaris-macbook-pro.local.err: Permission denied 
chown: /usr/local/mysql/data/anuraag-tiwaris-macbook-pro.local.err: Permission denied 
090312 01:08:01 mysqld_safe Starting mysqld daemon with databases from /usr/local/mysql/data 
bin/mysqld_safe: line 96: /usr/local/mysql/data/anuraag-tiwaris-macbook-pro.local.err: Permission denied 
rm: /usr/local/mysql/data/anuraag-tiwaris-macbook-pro.local.pid: Permission denied 
bin/mysqld_safe: line 133: /usr/local/mysql/data/anuraag-tiwaris-macbook-pro.local.err: Permission denied 
090312 01:08:01 mysqld_safe mysqld from pid file /usr/local/mysql/data/anuraag-tiwaris-macbook-pro.local.pid ended 
bin/mysqld_safe: line 96: /usr/local/mysql/data/anuraag-tiwaris-macbook-pro.local.err: Permission denied 

I'm new to UNIX and the Mac OS, so any help on what this is due to would be greatly appreciated! Thanks, 

-anuraag


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Mar 12, 2009)

You need to launch the mysql daemon as root/superuser, so prefix your mysql launch command with "sudo."


```
$ sudo bin/mysqld_safe --user=mysql &
```


----------



## anuraagt (Mar 14, 2009)

That was the trick. Running the following two commands in sequence set the right permissions:

sudo scripts/mysql_install_db --user=mysql

sudo bin/mysqld_safe --user=mysql &


----------

